# 5th jaw



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

A 5th jaw at 9o'clock is a fifth jaw at 9o'clock.



I'd bet a standard Milbank will work without much trouble.




Milbank K3866


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> A 5th jaw at 9o'clock is a fifth jaw at 9o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet a standard Milbank will work without much trouble.


I know that each jaw is in a certain position according to a standard. However, is there a standard for the brackets, insulators, and mounting points behind them?

My first assumption would be that there isn’t. I would assume that some meters won’t except a fifth jaw and those that do need one that will work in that specific meter.

I am interested in this topic since I will certainly have this issue in the future myself.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

CTshockhazard said:


> A 5th jaw at 9o'clock is a fifth jaw at 9o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The eBay link I posted is actually a different meter. Yea it will get mounted at 9o clock. I don’t think the one you posted will work because on the left side there a hot bus running down. But I might be wrong. Will open her up today to see what might fit. Btw this is a 4 gang meter bank. I found at least 10 different models online with different mounts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ctsparky93 said:


> Will open her up today to see what might fit.


That's your best bet. Take lots of good pictures and try to find the make/model. 

In the meantime, hopefully someone will see your picture and recognize it, that's always nice :biggrin:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

FWIW find out who bought out Crouse Hinds.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Can we get a why are we having to add the 5th jaw for that ?

I've had to install them in commercial 3 phase sockets in the past. 

Never on single phase sockets, even where 3 phase was supplying multifamily condo's and they alternate around the phases for supplying apartments. 

Is it for a smart meter install?


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

The power company is upgrading meters. The service on the house is 120/208v they said their new meter required a 5th jaw because it’s a 120/208v service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Ctsparky93 said:


> The power company is upgrading meters. The service on the house is 120/208v they said their new meter required a 5th jaw because it’s a 120/208v service
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very common with 120/208 single phase network system and be aware of your POCO with 5th jaw location some at 9 o clock postion and some at 6 and some at 3 o clock postion so please check with them for the latest specs on that.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ctsparky93 said:


> The power company is upgrading meters. The service on the house is 120/208v they said their new meter required a 5th jaw because it’s a 120/208v service
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who owns the meter can?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Who owns the meter can?


In most case the customer own that can but few locations the POCO own it but majorty of the time POCO deal with meter itself but anything else no., just the meter and anything before the POA ( point of attachment ) on overhead system but underground latheal runs typically POCO own it but meter riser can unit for UG verison the customer own it. 

See the POCO green book or POCO regulation book for more details.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Like French said around my locations all meter cans are costumer owned. Eversource is the supplier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> FWIW find out who bought out Crouse Hinds.





Crouse-Hinds was Murray before they were Crouse-Hinds, Siemens bought them & they are Murray again, but how much support you are going to get for it is anyone's guess.


----------



## Metermanuno (May 25, 2021)

if it's gonna be 120-120-208 only, its got to be a 12S meter which is a 5th jaw at the 9 o clock position. If only a single phase 4 jaw meter was placed there, they would only be billed 85%. If you only have a regular 4 jaw meter base installed, an adapter that plugs in will turn a 1 phase 4 jaw into a 5 jaw. Look up a Brooks Utility LP 5J4B SP4437. Not to be confused with a form 3s meter which is a ct meter for 120/240 single phase.


----------

